# 2 Ex-Teammates of Cycling Star Admit Drug Use



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Read Full Story in todays 9/12 NY Times*

One of the two teammates who admitted using EPO while on Armstrong’s United States Postal Service team is Frankie Andreu, a 39-year-old retired team captain who had been part of Armstrong’s inner circle for more than a decade. In an interview at his home in Dearborn, Mich., Andreu said that he took EPO for only a few races and that he was acknowledging his use now because he thought doping was damaging his sport. Continued doping and denial by riders may scare away fans and sponsors for good, he said.

“There are two levels of guys,” Andreu said. “You got the guys that cheat and guys that are just trying to survive.”

The other rider who said he used EPO spoke on condition of anonymity because he said he did not want to jeopardize his job in cycling.

“The environment was certainly one of, to be accepted, you had to use doping products,” he said. “There was very high pressure to be one of the cool kids.”


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

For a "few" races. Giro, Tour, Vuelta. :devil: 



West End Rail said:


> One of the two teammates who admitted using EPO while on Armstrong’s United States Postal Service team is Frankie Andreu, a 39-year-old retired team captain who had been part of Armstrong’s inner circle for more than a decade. In an interview at his home in Dearborn, Mich., Andreu said that he took EPO for only a few races and that he was acknowledging his use now because he thought doping was damaging his sport. Continued doping and denial by riders may scare away fans and sponsors for good, he said.
> 
> “There are two levels of guys,” Andreu said. “You got the guys that cheat and guys that are just trying to survive.”
> 
> ...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Nothing to see here.....*

nope, nothing to see here folks .. just keep moving along... keep moving....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Do not look behind the curtain!*

I am Oz -- the Great and Powerful. Who are you? Who are you?!....

....



.....



....



.....



Do not look behind the curtain! Pay no attention to that man!!!!! I am Oz I tell you!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Is there anyone that still believes that Pro athletes don't take performance enhancing drugs?

I wish they didn't, but they do.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

A few years ago there was a reunion ride of Lemonds' team that helped him win the tour in 89...something tells me that a similar ride for Lance's 1999 team is not in the cards


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I got to see Frankie speak in 2004, and a question was asked of him about doping in the USPS team. He quickly said he had nothing to talk about on that subject, and to move on. I believe this was right after the LA Confidential book had come out.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So who would be the anonymous USPS rider that admitted to the NY Times in today's published article his EPO use in 1999? Livingston maybe??


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Same perspective here....*



brianmcg said:


> Is there anyone that still believes that Pro athletes don't take performance enhancing drugs?
> 
> I wish they didn't, but they do.



brianmcg:

Same perspective here - until a few years ago, I was naive and thought that the majority probably didn't use PED's...however, the last few years has confirmed my worst fears about pro cycling.

Check out Matt Rendell's book - "The Death of Marco Pantani" - which just came out recently - it confirms everything (worst possible scenarios) that you can imagine with respect to PED's in the pro peloton, going back years. In this case, it is more than innuendo - he includes copies of documents, medical records and confirms information from multiple sources, and it implicates many more parties than Marco Pantani himself - other riders, team management, doctors, sponsors. Once I started reading it, I couldn't put it down....quite the read. With respect (?) to "pro cycling", they should probably call it "pro doping". It was a very rude awakening and it really made me nauseous - my stomach was really turning. After I finished reading it, I threw out all of my cycling magazines going back 10 years and I doubt that I will ever watch a Pro Tour event again (unless there is a complete about face and a more aggressive doping control program.....but I won't hold my breath!).

Now when I hear someone say.... "I never tested positive..."........(you can fill in the blanks....)

QuEasyRider47


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Frankie must have a cycling career death wish. So who is the other guy? Sean Yates is one I can think of who would be at risk.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Or Jonathan Vaughters


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm going with JV also.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> Or Jonathan Vaughters



My bet is on Vaughters, too. 

Your post from last week and my response form the basis for my bet. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72482 Also, Vaughters is the one former team mate with the greatest need to be anonymous -- if he goes public, I would expect that his current job would be on the line.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

JV was also Frankie's text message buddy in the LA trial, so it would have been easy for a lazy reporter to arrange interviews with the 2 of them.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Frankie must have a cycling career death wish.


Maybe Frankie already is dead. At least insofar as his career is concerned.

Given what has happened to Frankie over the past few months (i.e., the leaking of his arbitration testimony, his being fired by Toyota United), he very well could be in a position where he has nothing to lose.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Maybe Frankie already is dead. At least insofar as his career is concerned.
> 
> Given what has happened to Frankie over the past few months (i.e., the leaking of his arbitration testimony, his being fired by Toyota United), he very well could be in a position where he has nothing to lose.


Wasn't he on OLN covering the US Pro champs? I bet that pays alot for his consulting work there! :blush2:


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

MarkS said:


> Maybe Frankie already is dead. At least insofar as his career is concerned.
> 
> Given what has happened to Frankie over the past few months (i.e., the leaking of his arbitration testimony, his being fired by Toyota United), he very well could be in a position where he has nothing to lose.



yeah, that's what Im thinking. armstrong made a poor calculation by going after him to the point that he's unemployable-the guy's got no reason to honor the "omerta" anymore. gotta be a living to be made being the first ex LA teammate to come clean. especially if he has corroberation.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> Wasn't he on OLN covering the US Pro champs? I bet that pays alot for his consulting work there! :blush2:


I was sitting here trying to decide if his admission that he used EPO "back when" really made him a bad announcer or not. His future work with OLN is more about perception than reality unfortunately. If anything, his "full knowledge" of the sport makes him a BETTER announcer it would seem. We'll see. 

I'm definitely not seeing him involved with a team with all that's happened in the last 6 months however.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

He can now write a tell all book that will really be about LA and doping on the team. He will suggest, but not expressly say (in the article, both riders admit that they never actually saw LA dope), that the 1999 allegations are correct. When your career fizzles and no one will hire you, write a tell all book (right, Mr. Conseco).


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Interesting take... if Frankie felt that LA got him fired from Toyota*

then he might just say "what the F***" I got nothing more to lose as long as he doesn't libel LA (then LA would sue his ass)

Good for Frankie.


BTW, I remember it wasn't more than a year ago on these boards where if you posted anything suggesting LA used drugs you would get flamed to all hell. Everyone would say Do youhave proof that he doped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" "were you there to see him take drugs?"

I doubt any of those fols will ever come back and say "sorry now I am eating humble pie"


Nik


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

*Not just a pro problem*

Dont for a minute think that PEDs are just limited to the Pro peloton. Its in the amatuer field as well. After 20 years of racing clean, I was disallusioned as to the extent of the problem. Actually I was shocked to learn how many amateurs were doping. The real problem is amatuer events arent tested. Even when I race an event like SuperWeek, testing is rare. And when they do test they usually catch someone. A couple years ago, the winner of Superweek was busted for doping. I raced against Adam Bergman numerous times and he was busted for doping. The list goes on. At least I can say I faired ok against a bunch of dopers. But what is that worth? They can have their sport, I will just ride my bike for fun now.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

maybe one of the Spaniards? Beltran, Chechu? Azevedo (Port), etc?

What if it was Ekimov? OH NO!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*wzq662*

It occured in 1999, according to the article:

http://http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/10851.0.html


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> maybe one of the Spaniards? Beltran, Chechu? Azevedo (Port), etc?
> 
> What if it was Ekimov? OH NO!


The NY Times article referred to the anonymous USPS rider as being on the 1999 TdF team. "Two of Lance Armstrong’s eight teammates from the 1999 Tour de France have admitted for the first time that they used the banned endurance-boosting drug EPO in preparing for the race that year . . . ." Here's the 1999 TdF start list:

US Postal 

Manager: Johan Bruyneel 

181. Lance Armstrong (USA) 
182. Frankie Andreu (USA) 
183. Pascal Deramé (Fra) 
184. Tyler Hamilton (USA) 
185. George Hincapie (USA) 
186. Kevin Livingston (USA) 
187. Peter Meinert-Nielsen (Den) 
188. Christian Vandevelde (USA) 
189. Jonathan Vaughters (USA) 

Assuming the Times' anonymous rider is an American rider, that would narrow the candidates down to Vaughters, Livingston, Vandevelde, Hamilton and Hincapie. Well, why would Hamilton fess up now after just spending nearly two years and countless sums of $ arguing that he's never doped? And I think it's fair to toss out current ProTour riders Vandevelde and Hincapie who would be foolish to make such an admission (assuming they even took EPO in 1999), so the list is further narrowed to Vaughters and Livingston. 

Vaughters is a team manager for a U.S. continental team, right? (Isn't it TIAA-CREF?) And I don't think Livingston is active in cycling.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

sbindra said:


> He can now write a tell all book that will really be about LA and doping on the team. He will suggest, but not expressly say (in the article, both riders admit that they never actually saw LA dope), that the 1999 allegations are correct. When your career fizzles and no one will hire you, write a tell all book (right, Mr. Conseco).


No one (outside of cycling) cares about Andreau or doping. Andreau knows that LA would sue the everloving sh*t out of him if he says one word about him. I really doubt this is just a Lance-bashing publicity stunt, especially when he goes out of his way to say that *he never saw Armstrong take any PEDs.*

Is it so hard to believe that in light of current events people might feel the need to come clean?


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

whew...

thank goodness.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Vaughters is a team manager for a U.S. continental team, right? (Isn't it TIAA-CREF?) And I don't think Livingston is active in cycling.


I agree with you so far, but I think Livingston might be involved in cycling in some capacity. He works for USA cycling or something... Anyone have a better memory than me?

Silas


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

I was just in a race with him in Auburn Hills Michigan on Labor Day....he lapped the 35+ Masters field with a wicked fast Canadian in tow ... he looked happy, fit and in a great mood. He's seen riding his bike around these parts in SE Michigan. I don't think there is a grudge here as some have mentioned. The fact is is blantantly clear that cycling has been a doping fiasco for years and likely still is. Frankie's statement on his website I think is very respectable and reasonable...it's simply time to call it for what it is and save the sport. And for all the Lance worshipers around these parts, do you really think he would give his competitors the advantage of riding on EPO in those days before it was banned? No way. His taking it simply equalized his performance with the others. And to hang around Dr. Ferarri as long as he did without the idea that he wasn't getting special help is silly. Lance likely doped because he knew everyone else was doping. Ulrich, Basso and the rest were doping without getting caught until the paper trail got them. Lance just managed to stay one step ahead...just like he did in dodging cancer. Some guys are just born lucky.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Dctrofspin said:


> do you really think he would give his competitors the advantage of riding on EPO in those days before it was banned?


This is inaccurate (Frankie makes the same mistake in the message posted on Velonews). EPO has always been banned as part of the general prohibition against any kind of doping or techniques that manipulate the blood. I'm certain by '99 it was explicitly banned. There simply wasn't a test for EPO until recently. 

IIRC, Armstrong made a similar mistake when the Actovegin story broke. He at first said what's the big deal it's not a banned substance. Then someone probably got a hold of him and pointed out that it was banned under the general prohibition on "blood doping" and USPS got that mechanic to take the dive for them.


----------



## littlebaba (Feb 1, 2005)

*livingston...*

...has a cycling training company, sort of like carmichael's outfit, i believe (coaching, consulting, speaking). ran into him at a race in austin, so he's still pretty active in the cycling community... think he'd have a bit to lose as well, if his name were to come out as having admitted to doping.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying...I've read that EPO wasn't banned in a couple of different places...I guess the correct statement is that you couldn't catch and EPO cheater at that time.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> The NY Times article referred to the anonymous USPS rider as being on the 1999 TdF team. "Two of Lance Armstrong’s eight teammates from the 1999 Tour de France have admitted for the first time that they used the banned endurance-boosting drug EPO in preparing for the race that year . . . ." Here's the 1999 TdF start list:
> 
> US Postal
> 
> ...


Remember Vaughters was out of the '99 tour early (stage 2 or 3 I think) because on the crash on the causeway. Not much reason to dope if you're not riding.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Mootsie said:


> Remember Vaughters was out of the '99 tour early (stage 2 or 3 I think) because on the crash on the causeway. Not much reason to dope if you're not riding.


I'm pretty sure it says they used it to prepare for the race which has the implication that it was before the race started. I'm sure Vaughters wasn't planning on crashing out.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

philippec said:


> Or Jonathan Vaughters


Good extended argument why it's probably Vaughters here


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> JV was also Frankie's text message buddy in the LA trial, so it would have been easy for a lazy reporter to arrange interviews with the 2 of them.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_Armstrong

Perjury if it was him?


In July 2006, the Los Angeles Times published an in-depth story on the allegations raised in the SCA case. [6] The report cited evidence presented at the trial including the results of the LNDD test and an analysis of these results by an expert witness. [7] From the LA Times article: "The results, Australian researcher Michael Ashenden testified in Dallas, show Armstrong's levels rising and falling, consistent with a series of injections during the Tour. Ashenden, a paid expert retained by SCA Promotions, told arbitrators the results painted a "compelling picture" that the world's most famous cyclist "used EPO in the '99 Tour.""[8] Ashenden's finding were disputed by the Vrijman report, which pointed to procedural and privacy issues in dismissing the LNDD test results. The LA Times article also provided in-depth information on the testimony given by Armstrong's former teammate Steven Swart, Frankie Andreu and his wife Betsy, and Instant messaging conversation between Andreu and Jonathan Vaughters regarding blood-doping techniques in the peleton. [9] * Vaughters later signed a statement disavowing the comments and stating he had: "no personal knowledge that any team in the Tour de France, including Armstrong's Discovery team in 2005, engaged in any prohibited conduct whatsoever." Andreu signed a statement affirming the conversation took place as indicated on the Instant messaging logs submitted to the court. [10].* The SCA trial was decided in favor of Armstrong, and the LA Times reported: "Though no verdict or finding of facts was rendered, Armstrong called the outcome proof that the doping allegations were baseless." [11] The LA Times article provides a comprehensive review of the disputed positive EPO test, allegations and sworn testimony against Armstrong, but notes that: "They are filled with conflicting testimony, hearsay and circumstantial evidence admissible in arbitration hearings but questionable in more formal legal proceedings." [12]


----------



## PullThrough (Jun 12, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I'm pretty sure it says they used it to prepare for the race which has the implication that it was before the race started.



 I'm glad he came out clean, but..... using it only to prepare?? Riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how do you know other amateurs are doping? I agree its a problem. BTW, I heard lance armstrong is preparing for the NY marathon. They dont do doping testing, do they?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

PullThrough said:


> I'm glad he came out clean, but..... using it only to prepare?? Riiiiiiiiiiight.


Well riders were clearly concerned in '99 about potential police raids so cut back on the juicing. There were only 17 EPO "positives" in '99 compared to 40 some in '98. Plus you've got to remember there is some lag time between taking EPO and realizing it's benefits thru increased red blood cell count.


----------

